# Kirbys forms



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

can you help me find all of kirbys forms , or at least most of them


----------



## Yokie (Sep 14, 2010)

What game?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

all exept epic yarn

e.g.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 14, 2010)

There are different abilities for almost every game... =/


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

O.K.

name or supply pictures of kirbys have cool abilitys


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2010)

MAGIC

and there's no Tingle or Majora's Mask copy ability.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cheers

but i also meant ones that are made up e.g.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2010)

Monkey Kirby
~Al


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

ha ha


----------



## HumanResources (Sep 14, 2010)

Turns out that Hal Laboratory came up with a secret, incredibly powerful version of Kirby.  They kept it on the down-low and considered making him Kirby's default form in SSBB however they soon found out that the character was broken and overpowered.

I personally would have liked to see this power employed in one of his games but, then again, I can understand why Kirby would be overpowered and considered cheap...

It took a lot of digging but here is the final sketch of Awesome Kirby
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big>OH AND IT REMINDS ME OF THE FRIGGIN' HUNT! ARSEOVERTITS, CUP O' TEA N' SUGER WITH ALL THAT POPPIT</big></big>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

Why do my posts always get wrecked


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Why do my posts always get wrecked


There's a spam magnet taped to your forehead.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

Can i rip it off or will that kill me


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Can i rip it off or will that kill me


I suggest surgery, as you must take several steps before removing of this caliber.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

oh


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 14, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>scariest kirby i've seen</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 14, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Monkey Kirby
> ~Al


I love it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did he find that? I made that when I was ten. @_@


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this odd obsession with monkeys... and kirby.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photobucket, bro


----------

